# Beefheart temps



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

Does it matter what tempature the beef heart is?? if its room temp. will it make Ps sick? Will they eat it faster? Does it effect a Ps daily activities?/the way they act?

Just Wondering... they look hungry, their eating the plants and 1 keeps chasing the other 1, its either really hungry or it wants sum


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It does not matter.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

2nd the motion.. It does not matter.







But if you do have leftover beefheart, do freeze it up for the next mealtime. To prepare it after being frozen, put inside sandwich bag on top of warm water for a min to thaw faster. Make sure, before feeding beefheart or any kind of meat, to throw away the spoiled and fatty parts.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree does not matter.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

if they are hungry they will eat it.... if storing the beefheart keep frozen to avoid spoilage :







:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont thaw mine out completely, about halfways, then I just toss it in.


----------

